# Final Approach bought by Bushnell



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm told that both Kolpin and Final Approach were bought by Bushnell (optics). I can't seem to find the press release but I'm sure someone reading will. I wonder what's in store for FA??



> Bushnell to Acquire Final Approach and Kolpin Hunting Product Lines.
> 
> Overland Park, KS - 8/8/07 - Bushnell Outdoor Products, Inc., the worldwide leader in sports optics, premium eyewear, and outdoor accessories for 60 years, announced today that it has entered into an agreement to acquire the Final Approach and Kolpin Hunting Product Lines, from Facilitator Capital Funds, a Milwaukee based private equity group.
> 
> ...


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

A new line of flocked binoculars...


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

I did notice some glare coming off mine the other day 8)


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

So, does this leave Foiles promoting Bushnell decoys and blinds now?? :huh: He's the 1st person I would have expected to buy them out like he did BGB.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Only Kolpin was purchased, not Final Approach.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

faithsdave said:


> Only Kolpin was purchased, not Final Approach.


That makes a lot more sense b/c FA is making a mint right now w/ the help of Foiles' pimping skills.  Sounds like nothing more than a favoring equitable move for Mr. Foiles IMO. I'm sure FA/Kolpin Inc. profits have been pretty lopsided the last couple years so why not kick the bucket on the more undeserving and give Jeff his well-deserved bigger share.
I wonder if there's any long-term effects of wiping your a$$ w/ $100 bills?


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I always though FA belonged to Kolpin. Whatever I guess.

5 bucks says Jeff Foiles snipes a deer from 900 yards in the next Fallin Skies flick as an extra feature. At least they know how to make a disk menu, unlike old Zink. Which is ironic considering Zink always seems to come out with the most in depth waterfowl movies.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Diver, I beleive you are correct about FA and Kolpin being the same Co. I was looking under the following link:
http://www.kolpin.com/final/about.html
I might be incorrect in my thinking as well though.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

If I'm understanding it correctly Kolpin was owned by Ron Kolpin and FA is owned/founded by the great waterfowler Ron Latschaw and they formed somewhat of a corporation/co-op management of the two companies. I knew they were joined together (INC.), but one just got bought out and FA stands alone now.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Here ya go:

Bushnell to Acquire Final Approach and Kolpin Hunting Product Lines.

Overland Park, KS - 8/8/07 - Bushnell Outdoor Products, Inc., the worldwide leader in sports optics, premium eyewear, and outdoor accessories for 60 years, announced today that it has entered into an agreement to acquire the Final Approach and Kolpin Hunting Product Lines, from Facilitator Capital Funds, a Milwaukee based private equity group.

Kolpin® is a premier provider of high quality hunting and shooting products. The acquisition includes two primary product lines - the Final Approach® brand of waterfowl products, and the Kolpin line of shooting accessories. Not included in the sale to Bushnell is Kolpin Powersports, which manufactures and distributes a full line of ATV and UTV products and accessories. Under the terms of the acquisition, Kolpin will retain the brand name and provide a long-term licensing agreement to Bushnell.

This acquisition continues the expansion of the family of outdoor brands under the Bushnell Outdoor Products umbrella. The Final Approach brand is positioned as "The Waterfowler's Company" and was the original developer of low-profile hunting blinds. The product line now includes a wide range of innovative products and accessories for the waterfowl hunting market, including a new line of innovative duck and goose decoys. The Kolpin line of shooting accessories includes Kolpin branded soft-sided gun cases, slings and gun vises.

"The Final Approach brand and Kolpin shooting accessories will be a great addition to our company," said Joe Messner, President and CEO of Bushnell Outdoor Products. "These products are field-tested and enjoy a reputation of quality and value amongst shooters, hunters, and our retail customers." added Messner.

The parties signed a definitive purchase agreement and the transaction closed on August 6, 2007.

This marks the sixth acquisition Bushnell has made since 2001. The most recent was the purchase of Michael's of Oregon in 2005 and the addition of the Uncle Mike's®, Hoppe's®, Butler Creek®, Stoney Point®, Uncle Mike's Law Enforcement® and Blackwater Gear™ brands. The Tasco® sports optics brand was added in 2002 and Bollé® and Serengeti® premium eyewear brands were acquired in 2001, along with Moonlight night vision products.

Bushnell is a privately held company funded by WindPoint Partners, a private equity firm with offices in Chicago and Detroit.


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Chris,

Thanks for the update, that is very interesting. Bushnell must be doing very well.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

This sure did come from left field.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah Bandman. Never doubt Sniper or I. :evil:

J/K. I hadn't heard anything about this either, that is until it happened.

:beer:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I sure hope they keep up their excellent customer service. The Kolpin folks are really great for sending out small replacement parts for the 
FA blinds. Burl


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Burly1 said:


> I sure hope they keep up their excellent customer service. The Kolpin folks are really great for sending out small replacement parts for the
> FA blinds. Burl


I agree - it's always a pleasure to work with Donna and her staff. They're kind, quick, and honest.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

good one diver.... :lol:

sniping a deer from 900 yards


----------

